# Challenging mister (John) Williams and Barry!!!



## Leandro Gardini (May 23, 2012)

Since they´re both great composers, challenging them is something I wouldn never do  , but here are two attempts of my latest class which was based on three note theme!!!
When I first saw the lesson I asked my wife to give me three notes randomly. She said C#, E and F. So, these were the note available for both themes!!!
The first one is called Tintim Theme because I composed it after watching the movie:

http://soundcloud.com/leandro-gardini/tintim-theme

The second one is based on Craig´s idea of composing something ala James Bond dark theme:

http://soundcloud.com/leandro-gardini/suite-crep-sculo

Comments will be much appreciated!!!


----------



## nikolas (May 23, 2012)

haha! This is cool! And it sounds cool! I can't comment on your use of EIS but non the less, the result is most satisfying!


----------



## Revson (May 23, 2012)

Really enjoyed, especially the Bond theme. Nice work!


----------



## RyBen (May 23, 2012)

Haha, I love the Tintim theme. Great harmonies beyond my comprehension.

Your Suite Crepúsculo is a nice composition too, I just found some parts of it a bit cliche. I'd like to hear more exploration of the harmonies via counterpoint. Aside from that, I found it to be very satisfyingly depressing. =)


----------



## jsaras (May 24, 2012)

The Suite was very lovely. I enjoyed both pieces very much.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (May 26, 2012)

Yesterday I purchased the new SM horns and tuba. What a great product. It's simply the best virtual instrument I've ever played!!!
I did this morning a quick 30 seconds demo using it. The harmonies are basically book II:

http://www.reverbnation.com/play_now/song_13371047


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 26, 2012)

Really nice work. I take no credit in offering something as small as a direction. You really are your own man and the trick is taking the small inspiration and running with it which you obviously do very well. I feel confident in saying Spud would be proud of you.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (May 27, 2012)

I'm proud to be an EIS student !!!


----------



## stonzthro (May 29, 2012)

Excellent writing leo!


----------



## Leandro Gardini (May 31, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments. I'm glad that the composition called more attention than the libraries usage  !!!


----------



## handz (May 31, 2012)

Hi Leo, cool as always, love the tintin piece!


----------



## careyford (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey Leo, what book is the 3-note theme exercise in?


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jul 5, 2013)

careyford @ Fri Jul 05 said:


> Hey Leo, what book is the 3-note theme exercise in?


This topic has been dead for month  Book XI part two.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 5, 2013)

It really is not part 2 of Book Eleven but the way books are now cut up book Eleven is split though it never really was.

3 note themes in reality is at the end of book Eleven
Book Eleven A is analyzing Spud's scores and is considerably smaller than Book Eleven which is a very long book.

Clear as mud?


----------



## cheul (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice work Leo. How long have you been studying EIS ?


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jan 12, 2014)

cheul @ Fri Jan 10 said:


> Nice work Leo. How long have you been studying EIS ?


Hey, this topic keeps coming to life again .
I've started with eis in 2007 but needed to quit for a few times due to work. 
Thanks matte!!!


----------



## emid (Jan 12, 2014)

Challenge aside, these are too inspiring!


----------

